
Show HN: Butt Pomodoro – A butt triggered pomodoro timer - Abishek_Muthian
https://abishekmuthian.com/butt-pomodoro-a-butt-triggered-pomodoro-timer/
======
Abishek_Muthian
Greetings HN!

I run a problem validation platform where recently a user posted 'Remind me to
take break when working from home'.

That problem resonated with me and I think it would with many of you as it's
common for us to get hooked up with tasks, forget to take breaks and then end
up with burnouts.

The main need gap with current productivity timers are that they have to be
started manually each time, which interrupts our focus at best and we forget
to start the timer at worst.

So, I attempted to solve that with a __butt triggered pomodoro timer __which
can be started without any user action and delivers all the goodness of a
pomodoro timer.

How do you solve this problem for yourself?

